
Toptal-Remote Projects - myudina12
Toptal | Software Developer | Remote | Contracts with a commitment of 40+ hours a week
Toptal is adding freelancers even amid the layoffs and furloughs hitting many industries. We provide freelance tech talent to top organizations and are looking for global talent in the following areas:<p>React Native, Vue.js, Java, Shopify, Angular, React, Unreal Engine, Flutter<p>We are also looking for the following skills in the US:<p>Python, React, React Native, Shopify, Flutter, Drupal<p>These are all fully remote positions (even during non-pandemic times), and because we&#x27;re so diversified geographically and by industry, it&#x27;s very common for people to transition to companies in other regions or sectors that are doing well while others are facing difficult times.<p>Please contact me for more info (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;topt.al&#x2F;b6cP8M), and feel free to check out our Toptal page to learn more about our process, our community, our clients, and the work we do.
======
verdverm
HN is not a job board, please read the FAQ for more details.

